# Selecting and using pollen traps



## peacekeeperapiaries

I look forward to your update. I have a few customers looking for pollen and figured I might put 20 traps out and see what comes of it.


----------



## BEES4U

Here's one of a few videos that I have book marked
John Pluta's video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPdJF5N4UXs
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U

3/17/10

The two Sundance 11 pollen traps had a small amount of pollen that was collected today.
It was nice to see the different colors of pollen that were collected.
Now, I have a method to measure the field conditions which might be more important than the use or sales of the pollen

I saw dead drones on the ground so they must have made it out the stainless steel cones and later died of starvation. The local Roadrunner, I call him Rooster, is going to have a feast on the drones. 
Comments are welcomed.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U

March 18, 2010

Judging by the lack of pollen in the traps, I am considering feeding the hives in this yard a 1-1.5 pound pollen patty to get them into April.
Ernie


----------



## hemichuck

Did anyone here ever use the front porch pollen traps like they sell at Brushy Mountain? I bought one and I like the way it looks and the theory behind it.I also have a Sundance II that goes on top of the hive.I havnt tried either one yet.When should I put them on? and should they be left on very long? I know the bees need the pollen this time of year for the brood.I'm in Kentucky.


----------



## BEES4U

hemichuck said:


> Did anyone here ever use the front porch pollen traps like they sell at Brushy Mountain? I know the bees need the pollen this time of year for the brood.I'm in Kentucky.


This must be the one that you mentioned.
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Plastic-Pollen-Trap/productinfo/464/
I like the round holes for the bees to move through and it appears simple in design. The cost /trap is economical too.
I have some videos that show the bees going through a trap very similat to the one that I just pasted.
I can not answer your question about trapping pollen in your locality. Hopefully someone will chime in to help you out with some solid advice.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U

Friday, March 19, 2010
I saw what appears to be the two front legs of a bee in the trap contents after it was emptied into a ziplock bag for freezing.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U

3/20/10
Collected one teaspoonful.
How dissapointing to say the least!


----------



## BGhoney

I have a sundance bottom trap, I love it. In 2 days pulled of 22 ouces. I just put my 2nd one on yesterday. They have a hard time figuring out how to get in but once they do they do great.

I like the way the pellets are rubbed off there legs, they dont have to squeeze through a hole, my pollen is very very clean right in the tray. They are very well made, I tried the cheap plastic hang on the front ones, didn't care for them much..


----------



## BEES4U

Monday, March 22, 2010
I called Lloyd at Ross Rounds this morning and explained the problem with the traps.
He asked me if there is an opening inside the trap between the screens?
I said yes. 
And, he said that some of their traps got out to their dealers without a piece of # 8 hardware cloth to cover that part of the trap.
So I cut a piece of the hardware cloth and stapled it in place.
Now, the bees have to use the top screen to get down into their hive..
However, I did cut down some queen cells when I examined the hive for eggs and brood.
Now let the dancer get to work!
Thanks Lloyd for helping me out 
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U

Monday, March 22, 2010
The pollen trap now has a big cluster of bees that fill the entire entrance and bearded up over their cover. 
I put on a shade board and took some photos with my cell phone.
I will check them early on Tuesday morning to see if the field bees entered their hive.
Or, a swarm decided to land on the hive.
Ernie


----------



## power napper

Sundance II is a fantastic pollen collector, works great.

The yellow and brown plastic trap you mention does not work in my area, we have too much moisture that causes a lot of wasted pollen-it gets wet in rain storms and if you forget to empty it every day you risk the pollen be damp or mushy--not good. A dry arid type environment would most likey be okay in my opinion.


----------



## BEES4U

Friday, March 26, 2010
The temperature got up to 72 degrees F. today and the bees are still clustering under the shade board
The daily amount of pollen that's traped has increased to one rounded teaspoon.
I can see a higher % of the dark blue pellets which are from the Lupines in bloom.
Today i noticed wax scales in the trap. They must be thinking about making natural comb in the trap.
I am considering working the hive and make a divide as it appears that there are to many bees in the hive. 
Or, make a new screened bottom that provides more ventilation.
Thank you all for your replies.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U

Monday, April 05. 2010
I pulled out the Sundance 11 pollen trap tray on Easter Sunday and it contained about one cup of pollen. The bees could onley work between two cold fronts and some rain.
I added two frames of 6 1/4" capped brood to bolster their population..
The next time that I work this hive I will pull all of the honey frames and replace them with foundation to keep the brood nest open. Or, I might pull every other one and replace it with the Pierco plastic foundation seeing as this hive does draw out very nice frames..Rained last night into the morning. 
We have 80 degrees F. weather in the forecast and that should make the bees happy.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U

Tuesday, April 06, 2010

The Sundance 11 top mounted pollen trap that’s mounted on hive # 01 has finally learned to enter the trap. I collected one cup of pollen on April 04, 2010 after two cold fronts and two light rains moved through the area.
Today is supposed to get up 70° F which should give the bees the opportunity to forage.
The other Sundance 11 pollen trap had a failing queen and she is being replaced. I gave them a frame containing eggs last month. I added two frames of capped brood to the hive to bolster their population and to see if they make natural queen cells in the added brood. If they make natural cells they get destroyed and at the same time a new mated queen.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U

Thursday, April 08, 2010
:thumbsup:The bees were able to forage a lot better today.
The local weather for the past two days has been very windy, low humidity, 84 degrees F and the pollen in the trap dropped to nearly zero!
I re-queened the # 02 trap with a mated queen. 
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U

Sunday, April 18, 2010
The amount collected from the # 01 Sundance 11 trap is steady at about 1/4 cup per day depending on the weather.
The movement of a lot of hives into avocados has reduced the pollen collected too.
The # 02 Sundance 11 has accepted their new mated queen and they are building a good brood nest using the frames in the medium depth super.This hive has produced a scant amount of pollen.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U

Tuesday, April 20, 2010
The total pollen collected in the # 02 trap is not even close to 1/8 teaspoon!
However, the bees are able to move pollen through the trap and develop an impressive brood nest.

Ernie


----------



## kwest

i have some of those plastic front mount traps i am going to try and put on tonight. i am in a dry climate. i will let you all know how they work


----------



## Demo Spec

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Plastic-Pollen-Trap/productinfo/464/
Has anybody used these before? If so, how did they work?


----------



## BEES4U

Monday, may 10, 2010

I removed the two Sundance 11 pollen traps because my best hive died from suffocation and it has a full screened bottom board!
FYI: Robber bees were able to remove honey from the supers!
The other hive has a new queen and it needs to build up it's population.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## kwest

Demo spec,
I currently have two of those from brushy mountain on my hives. It has been cold and rainy here but they have been collecting some pollen. They are kind of cheap made but are working ok. I would give them a 6 out of ten.


----------



## daknoodle

BEES4U,
The hives you have the top sundance II's on, did those start out with top entrances, or bottom entrances?

All of my hives (not counting nucs) run on top entrances and I wonder if that will help with adoption.


----------



## BEES4U

Doug,

The hives were started off with solid bottoms and I added screened bottoms.
The SBB elimiated the lower entrance. I nailed three bee way space cleats to a 3/4" X 16 1/4" X 21 1/2" piece of plywood. The cover was placed on the top so that the bees could orientate to their new top entrance. I let the bees settle down for seven days and then replaced the plywood cover with the pollen trap.

Ernie


----------



## kwest

on my cheapo plastic pollen traps i have gotten about a full cup of pollen even in some poor foraging conditions. i have gotten used to using it and my bees are getting used to it also. they do not work good on upper entrances ( which is where mine was mounted) I have moved mine to a bottom entrance and am letting a hive get used to it before i shut the door and collect pollen. i am liking these cheep ones better all the time though.


----------

